#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 你是什麼顏色的狼?

## 北極狼

你是什麼顏色的狼?

我當然是白色...

不過這裹有彩狼嗎?.............

以下是我的畫像(白犽畫的).

----------


## 满月狼嗥

我當人支持白狼嗎，一身雪白的身體是它最大的吸引力。就好像白牙老大(KIBA)一樣好有威嚴哦！ oops

----------


## 月光騎士

紅色就我一個而已么～～～暈

血紅色的其實也不錯啦～

晚上就是黑色的～～～隻有在陽光明媚的白天纔能看到顏色～

藍色其實也不錯～～可惜隻有在幻想中····因為不實用...

----------


## 天空神龍

藍色一票
我喜歡藍色的感覺好像越來越重了ＯＲＺ
黑色啊白色啊黃色啊也都很喜歡ＸＤ

----------


## 狼圖騰

想說有沒有銀狼和灰白狼?
結果沒有~
所以我加入灰狼一族~

----------


## 柴克

黑色好物阿~

不過灰色好像也不錯說
白色也漫酷的
藍色...好漂亮...>///<
啊~~~每一種都好不錯的感覺說

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚 ( 打招呼)
小v狼是藍色的
就像天空色一樣
追求自由自在的生活...
嗷嗚~~( 高興地 )

----------


## 超級米格魯

彩色x1 但是要長大後才是彩色的
小時候(幼犬時)還是黑白黑白的小狗就是了
至於為什麼?也許這就是一種生物自然的求偶變化吧?
(好像怪怪的= =?)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

灰狼算不錯~討厭沒複選
當然第一還是會選白狼~~因為漂亮
在雪地似有保護色~~在同色的效果還可吸熱!!
白色的狼比較有點像王般的感覺

----------


## co可可星雨狼co

雖然我是喜歡白狼.

可是帶一點點的超淺藍<在毛髮尾端的部份>.

這樣算白狼還是藍狼啊?
 :penguin_em02:

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

有 棕色嗎 ~"~??((打飛~

黃色+ 1  ~~~~...   狼的本色+W+

@@Q_Q  


★   最    口     愛    ★  披著皮卡丘外皮的狼=口=((幻想

----------


## 信犬

我也是白色的，因為畫我自己不用上毛色XD（迷：這不是理由）
我喜歡白色的狼是因為看起來很清晰，有種莫名「魄力」和「吸引力」，加起來就是「帥」呀>口<

----------


## 幻月朧

灰狼一隻
背上加一對翅膀 XD
(被踹飛)
不過小獸比較喜歡紫色系的狼
不過在狼之樂園
好像沒看過這種顏色的！

----------


## RainWolf

我是白的~加一點點紅色
我本來是淡紫色的
後來再神話裡看見一種狼(頭像的這種)
就覺得好帥阿~所以就改拉~汪嗚

----------


## 雪狼

在我的心目中，白色代表純淨，而且有點孤傲的感覺，所以我當然是白狼啦！<(￣︶￣)>

----------


## 阿翔

翔覺得白色可能會阻礙捕獵喔~ *（被踢飛）*
因為在黑夜捕獵時， *（又被踢飛）*
獵物還未嗅出你的味道， *（再三被踢飛)*
就先被見到了... *（被眾白狼狂毆 ）*
實話實說，
不要生氣啊…
翔是一隻黑色的狼，
在黑夜中可以完全融入喔~
不過正確來說，
翔的四肢和大尾巴其實也有紅色和黃色的，
因為紅色和黃色代表火，*（這就代表可以有紅色和黃色麼？）*
也許是因為如此，
所以翔就喜歡上「火」的屬性吧！ 


自己畫的*（上）*


龍X2大大送的圖*（上）*

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

本來想選銀色的~~  可是沒有~~

那就選個和銀色很接近的灰色吧(差在發不發亮爾以  ((炸  ><)

灰色目前最多  ^^  ~~~

----------


## 月銀白狼

在下是白狼一匹!
但是魔化後是黑色的
我選白色是原因大概是是因為白色的月亮所影響的吧!(月亮不是黃色的嗎?
黑色的話,我就有種非殺掉對手不可的感覺,畢竟狼在世界上確實是這樣ㄚ!
但是我還是選:白狼一匹

----------


## 神原明野

明野是綠身白腹的狼>W<~~

喜歡綠色，因為綠色是大自然的顏色~~

而且野戰的時候綠色可以變成很棒的保護色(毆


附註說明：

戰士型態明野是全身皆綠的狼

弓手型態明野是綠髮(只有頭髮喔)白身的狼

----------


## 狩者

我是白的
白的好帥呀(被九把刀影響了)
其實我原本想叫白狼的(在學校自稱白狼)
但這名子早就已經有前輩用過了~

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

藍色
深藍色的狼.....

其實...我喜歡黃色.....

只是黃色被光照到就很亮眼.....

我不想太顯眼...所以選了藍色...

----------


## 隱狼

當然是黑色

不單單只是酷

而且在晚上來無影去無蹤

凸顯了狼的神秘感(想成為暗殺部隊？)

其實很多圖片的狼刻意畫成藍色的
是粉好看的說
但在搬到現實中就有點奇怪了
否則我會選藍色的

----------


## ShadelanJenn

沒有褐色啊 還是因為被稱為 灰狼 所以只有灰色...
只好選白色~ 
想起 白狼 山王被狄米特殺死的畫面...他真是個好狼人...

----------


## 洛肯

小獸是灰色的
比較偏銀灰拉~(燦笑)


隨的夜風搖擺\r
襯托著璀璨星空
如詩如畫
如夢如幻
宛如仙境

(以上自我陶醉中) (燦笑)

----------


## 第七狼

我是紅色的
因為我屬性是火
所以就選紅色拉XD
而且紅色是地獄的顏色  :Twisted Evil:  (亂扯)

如下圖(看右上角的狼就好了~人畫的很爛XD)

----------


## 柯魯

我是灰色的

比較偏黑色

很容易把自己藏起來呀
晚上也比較不容被看到
比較不容易髒XDDD

顏色太鮮豔應該抓不到獵物吧XD

----------


## fwiflof

這個嘛...幽是彩色。
首先，基本色是幽色（自己想像唄）
其次，從頭頂到背是紅色，延伸成尾巴
右前爪是白色
左前爪有金色圈環
右後爪有兩個銀色腳鏈
左後爪有鐵灰色帶狀物
嘴巴白色
牙黑色（非蛀牙啦）
眼顏色不定，基本上是紫色
羽翼綠到籃
右前爪肉墊黑，其餘為淡金色
爪一律銀白色
以上！！
不過沒上過色，只是初設

----------


## 夜狼

其實咧..

我比較喜歡黑灰色拉~~~>0<

黑灰色不是比較好看嗎！

有黑色的神秘和黑暗，有灰色的些許光明和灰暗

這種兩極個性不是比較適合我嗎~~~> <〈發瘋ing

----------


## 影佐．限

白黑灰居多?沒想到紅色居然是普通票數XDD

我我我是喜氣的大紅色!!!
不知道為什麼紅色就給他下去了(?)因為有種"主角"的感覺嗎!?(踹

----------


## REACH

基本上我是銀白色的XDDD
不過有白色我就點白的吧

白色給人很潔白純淨的感覺呢=W=
而且跟雪地超搭

----------


## 洛思緹

當然是暗紅色(點頭)
毛色是依照《狼嚎》裡的"洛思緹"的武器"火焰槍"判斷他是紅毛=w=

----------


## 灰爪

我喜歡灰色
不會太黑也不會太白
還不錯
而且好像灰狼蠻普遍的
但白狼也不錯

----------


## 巴特爾

我愛白色 所以我是白色的(又一歪理..

白色代表純潔~(迷:但你純潔嗎..

不過我好像太白了點=A="(只有眼睛有顏色"

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

嘎嘎嘎 黑狼+1 ~~黑色不錯呀~ 
暗夜狩獵時 黑濛濛都看不出來XD (炸
而且很有神秘感 叢樹林裡 露出一雙綠幽幽的眼睛...
獵物光是看到就會頭皮發麻XDDD

不過....為什麼不可以複選... (小聲)
而且顏色不齊全...(在小聲)
在來...部位不同 顏色會不同..(更小聲)

----------


## Toast狼

藍色藍色+1

比較喜歡天空藍...讓人感覺很輕盈  :Embarassed:  

還是因為要配橘色的眼睛所以選藍色xD

----------


## xx2005531

透明的!!     (踹來亂的!

隱身~ (汗...

沒有透明的選項阿



好啦 不亂了

灰色的大好

白色的也不錯=ˇ=



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    彩色大好 (爆炸頭?

----------


## 和風小狼

白色大好!!
我的獸設就是銀白色的毛跟天空藍的眼睛
晚上照著月光就一整個很有FU~
就是很帥很帥很帥~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD (自重

----------


## 阿樗狼

啊呀～沒有棕色呢ˊwˋ

我挺喜歡棕色系列或是冷棕色的XDD
(雖然頭像毛色有點偏向橘色(噴

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

白狼+1~~~~~~~
看我的ID就知道了XDD
不過我在想.........有沒有獸覺得我應該算在彩色裡啊XD?
毛色白.頭毛藍+紅.......囧XDDD
白.黑.灰狼佔最多呢.......
其實不管是什麼顏色都很帥啊~~XDDD

----------


## 許狼中將

當然是白狼啊～～
其實什麼顏色的狼中將都喜歡，不過還是偏好白色～～
遊戲、漫畫、小說…等的狼主角多半不多是白的嗎？感覺起來好像就比較強。
白色也是中將喜歡的三顏色之一，加上白色看起來似乎也有純潔之義！

----------


## 翔

> 為什麼沒有紫色阿阿阿 阿阿阿    )))被滅
> 
> 紫色這顏色挺稀少的......  (泣)
> 沒關西這就是我的獨特點



哈哈~~
因為紫色不受歡迎(迷:你還不是喜歡紫色
喔喔~~
我選白色耶
話說
其實不管啥顏色都好啦
帥才是重點!!

----------


## 羽翔

嗄~要說是什麼顏色的話
就是白色和黑色了~
然後由於一開始的容器(外表?)是白狼
所以是選擇白色了~(?

----------


## 爆裂狼

我比較喜歡紅色 
紅色就像一隻狼 經過無數次的戰鬥 血把他的毛給染紅了 每戰鬥一次 毛就更加的鮮紅起來
鮮紅的狼毛看起來可是很漂亮的  :Exclamation:

----------


## 银望

小望很喜歡白狼
超帥的!
不過
小望更喜歡灰狼
呵呵
灰狼也很漂亮哦!

----------


## 帝狼

銀灰色+1!!
我很喜歡銀灰色=w=
可是銀色很難表示~"~
畫出來都灰的
嘆- -

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我比較喜歡灰

因為比較沒這麼明顯

各人覺得啦

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯..........
我最喜歡天藍色了(比藍色再淡一點的顏色)
可惜沒有那個顏色
所以就選藍色吧!(好爛的理由= =)

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

本狼是白色的

因為個人喜歡純白無瑕的白

----------


## dh52339237

我覺得灰色偏棕色的狼有種酷酷的感覺

所以灰狼+1

----------


## 狼之翼

個人的狼樣大部分是白色

有混雜黑色毛

不過我還是選白色

----------


## Leone

黑狼呀XD

雖然最喜歡的是藍色

不過還是覺得黑色的狼最好看  :笑(閃光):

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我的選擇是灰色
也喜歡白色~
灰白混合也不錯~
可能是因為我看到的狼
都是這樣吧0.0

----------


## 嵐霖

我是藍色的狼
雖然說也不是純藍
但因為藍佔大部分，那就藍(嵐?)狼囉OWO
可是我認為不管什麼顏色
只要狼就很帥了XDD
彩色狼也好特殊OWO

----------


## 幻狼

本狼就比較喜歡白色和灰色的,

但基於白色和灰色有點單調,

所以就加一點藍色進去了.

但顏色不重要,

因為是狼就很好看/帥的了~@@  :lupe_laugh:

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我的話~是藍白雙色啦~

爆走後會變成黑白雙色的狼XD

藍色是我最喜歡的顏色

----------


## 嵐凘洛

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以右上角的「編輯」功能增添內容
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔





> 在我的心目中，白色代表純淨，而且有點孤傲的感覺，所以我當然是白狼啦！<(￣︶￣)>


我同意啦
讚啦!!

----------


## 潁川

本狼我是銀白的

額上及背上有淡灰色的月牙騰

同意樓上一位的話

狼王大人好帥~  :onion_43:  ((啊!!本狼我沒有花痴啊!!

----------


## 狼xWolf

> 請勿使用注音文
> 以免導致會員理解或閱讀
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


我比較喜歡白和灰~

剛剛看到有'彩色'這個選項~

((驚訝~><

呵呵  不知道長什麼樣子~XD  :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## 新月之狼

> 文章內容過少不充實 
> 請以右上角的「編輯」功能增添內容 
> 
> 全域管理狼 阿翔


 :lupe_laugh:  白色很可愛

----------


## 紅峽青燦

啊啊
你們不知道黑色才是王者的象徵嗎

嗯嗯
沒關西
我們黑狼有黑狼的高貴〈啐啐唸被眾白狼打飛

話說青背你身上也有白毛啊
還閃青光耶

我可不可以提議一個
黑白雙色的選項啊

青背哭哭
我是黑狼我是黑狼
不要看我的白毛
嗚嗚嗚.......................

----------


## 魂也狼

我是白色的狼~

            狼小的時候也是白色媽0.0?

                               ((思考~......

----------


## 滄海白狼

白色...在我的心目中是一種很純淨的顏色
藍色...在我的心目中是有一點大海或奇幻的感覺
嗯....我選...「白色」~~~~~  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## 冷凍蒼狼

:wuffer_howl:  怎麼沒有...

蒼狼!!!!

我只能選藍色了OAQ

----------


## 雪o凱伊

我當然是像頭像裡面那隻灰色的狼摟- 3 -(獸人)
頭像裡面那隻看起來不兇XD  自己無聊畫的
反正自己沒學過畫畫   但是很喜歡灰狼XD

所以我當然是灰色的摟!~((飛回家去~
(哪生出來的翅膀...)

----------


## 雪

藍色
狼的感覺給人冷酷酷的
如藍色
一樣

----------


## Husky

喜歡白狼~~~
最好是全身雪白的毛色在配上金黃的瞳色
感覺超帥的啦>w<

----------


## 希諾道

沒有混色的毛選擇^^"所以決定選了黑色~~

主毛色是黑色~
頭部到背部, 背部到尾巴, 也是黑色~
四肢也是黑色~
下巴到肚子是白色的毛~
紅色的眼睛~

不說話時表現出冷冷酷酷的表情~~

(太興奮了~心跳加速中~~)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥的設定中是銀色~
可是不知道為什麼到後來就自然的變成灰色了啊QAQ (?)

再說身上有些地方是藍色的毛毛~(?)
那就順其自然的當灰狼嚕~(?)

----------


## 月現.

黑色~~
本人認為黑色能夠在夜晚容易抓到獵物
不餓肚子就好哩

原本剛看題目的時候想選白色
有種在純白中大有威嚴的感覺
要不就是藍色(天空的藍)，我嚮往天空與自由
不過拋開不切實際
還是吃飽最重要-ˇ-

----------


## 帕格薩斯

藍色的。
因為，
那是天與海洋的顏色！

----------


## 亞魯斯德雷

灰狼，最好可以帶點紫色

----------


## 極soni

白狼和灰狼好多唷!

不過黑狼也不少~

不管是什麼顏色的狼

都有不可抗拒的魅力

----------


## Anfauglir

因為居於積雪的寒冷地帶，白色一票。
不過視情況，大部分是灰白，嘗試匿蹤的時候會轉為純白。

好吧，黑/灰色的當然也不錯:P

----------


## 亞格雷特

我的是藍色
正確來說是藍色+白色+金色
大部分是藍色和少部分的白色及金色
以上是我的構想

----------


## 阿昊

白色!雖然黑色也不錯

但我覺得白色看起來很漂亮!!!

----------


## 紅峽青燦

黑色和白色
青燦有特殊的毛色分界
最特別的閃耀光澤的青色背毛!!

----------


## 玄夜闇狼

黑色一票~~
全身披著玄黑色的毛皮，加上一雙血紅色的眼瞳
這才像是在黑夜裡最強的狼族

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

首先 冰狼的毛色是上灰下白的

狼身上的顏色與他生活的環境有所關聯喔~!

冰狼是一隻北極狼 理論上是全身雪白色的

以利適應環境的顏色

在狩獵的時候不被發現

然而 各位獸迷們得顏色設定 也各有其故事

看看各位獸迷的顏色 也是件有趣的事情喔^^

----------


## 哈凱

其實我毛色因該算是銀灰色的

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

小白狼~也不知道為甚麼要選白.....總覺得自己變成狼 就是白的

----------

